# LMO transfer



## Garymelbyrne (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all 
I currently have a work permit and LMO for Saskatchewan does anyone know if it is possible to transfer it to BC as I have a job offer there ?
Regards
Gary


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Garymelbyrne said:


> Hi all
> I currently have a work permit and LMO for Saskatchewan does anyone know if it is possible to transfer it to BC as I have a job offer there ?
> Regards
> Gary


Your work permit and LMO are tied to the employer not the province.

Is it the same job with the same company, just in BC? Different company, need a new LMO and work permit.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Your work permit and LMO are tied to the employer not the province.
> 
> Is it the same job with the same company, just in BC? Different company, need a new LMO and work permit.


What he said.


----------



## Garymelbyrne (Jun 7, 2013)

Different employer thanks for the info Liam


----------

